# A new EOS R system camera is coming in January [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 3, 2021)

> The Canon EOS R3 will be announced in the next 10 days or so, along with two affordable RF mount lenses, the RF 16mm f/2.8 STM/USM (AF motor is unknown at this time), and the RF 100-400mm f/5.6-7.1 IS USM compact telephoto zoom.
> As always with rumors sites, my readers want to know what’s coming next, almost immediately.
> I now know that an EOS R system camera is coming in January, and it may not be the EOS R5c. The EOS R5c has been rumored for quite some time, but I’m not sure whether or not it will be considered a Cinema EOS camera body from sources.
> The new camera in January may be a bit controversial for some Canon shooters according to the source.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## slclick (Sep 3, 2021)

aps-h


bwahahahahahahahaha...you have got to admit, it would be a fanboi disruptor.


----------



## JasonL (Sep 3, 2021)

R7 puhlease.


----------



## YukiSPhoto (Sep 3, 2021)

Oooo I wonder. There is such a long list of things that could annoy fanboys I wonder what will.


----------



## TonyNorthrup (Sep 3, 2021)

My prediction: a retro-styled camera to bite off Fuji's market share and compete with the a7C and ZFC. Think Canon AE1 design but digital. Nothing annoys fanboys more than form over function.


----------



## slclick (Sep 3, 2021)

TonyNorthrup said:


> My prediction: a retro-styled camera to bite off Fuji's market share and compete with the a7C and ZFC. Think Canon AE1 design but digital. Nothing annoys fanboys more than form over function.


Because it went over so well with Nikon.


----------



## bernie_king (Sep 3, 2021)

slclick said:


> aps-h
> 
> 
> bwahahahahahahahaha...you have got to admit, it would be a fanboi disruptor.


Are you kidding... I so wish the R3 was APS-H


----------



## SHAMwow (Sep 3, 2021)

Gotta be something low-res. Or single card slot.


----------



## slclick (Sep 3, 2021)

bernie_king said:


> Are you kidding... I so wish the R3 was APS-H


Before the DR fights, before the 18 MP 1.6 crop battles, before the mirrorless debates and before Canon is doooomed was coined there were *The APS-H Wars. *


----------



## slclick (Sep 3, 2021)

SHAMwow said:


> Gotta be something low-res. Or single card slot.


Oh, so something with good low light capabilities and a nice price point?


----------



## bergstrom (Sep 3, 2021)

the affordable FF mirrorless in a R6 body.


----------



## bergstrom (Sep 3, 2021)

Maybe 16K @30fbs, where the camera can burst into flames and doubles as a heater.


----------



## tooyoung225 (Sep 3, 2021)

Who are we kidding…It doesn't matter what it is bc ironically, the fanboys will always find something to be annoyed with.


----------



## JohnC (Sep 3, 2021)

Wasn’t the high MP body originally rumored for 2021? I’m not sure why that would upset fanboys however…unless the fanboys referenced aren’t Canon fanboys.


----------



## FrenchFry (Sep 3, 2021)

A super low res and low-light camera?

Or the cheap $800 full frame one?

Or APS-C with RF mount?

A body with no mechanical shutter?

A high MP version of the R3?

A camera that requires an extra fee to unlock certain features like 8k video?

An R5 with better heat sink and cooling?

So many options!


----------



## FrenchFry (Sep 3, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


So is September 14th still the plan, as far as you have heard? The thread with that date is phrased as a question, but is it looking likely?


----------



## SteveC (Sep 3, 2021)

FrenchFry said:


> A high MP version of the R3?


A *low* MP version of the R3.

You don't like 24 MP? OK, here's SIX megapixels. If you keep whining, we'll drop it down to 640 kilopixels!


----------



## csibra (Sep 3, 2021)

R1!


----------



## dwarven (Sep 3, 2021)

A mirrorless Rebel.


----------



## BakaBokeh (Sep 3, 2021)

Need distinction. Which set of fanboys?


----------



## wsmith96 (Sep 3, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


It's the 7D Mark III dslr, but with an RF mount


----------



## Gazwas (Sep 3, 2021)

Interchangeable lens RF mount action camera/gimbal that only shoots video.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Sep 3, 2021)

"The new camera in January may be a bit controversial"
When was the last camera Canon introduced without controversy?
I can't think that far back.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Sep 3, 2021)

Canon should call it the "EOS HD".


----------



## Exploreshootshare (Sep 3, 2021)

A EOS R with two Touch Bar’s *joking


----------



## HenryL (Sep 3, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> "The new camera in January may be a bit controversial"
> When was the last camera Canon introduced without controversy?
> I can't think that far back.


+1

-It doesn't have enough MP, useless for landscape and studio photography
-It has too many MP, so it's useless in low light and will be full of noise
-It doesn't have fast enough FPS, action photographers won't buy it
-It has too high FPS, so it will take days to sort through bazillions of images
-It has too many video features - going to cost too much for features stills only people don't need
-It doesn't have enough video features - hybrid shooters won't buy it because they'll still need a dedicated video cam

If it's an R7 type crop, the "there's no reason to have a crop sensor in R system" fanboys will yell
If it's a high res R5s type camera, the "low MP count has superior low-light and low noise" folks will scream
If it's the sub $1K FF cam, the "why did they leave out THIS or THAT feature which I use so everyone needs it" crowd will holler
If it's a video focused R5c type cam, the "Canon has forgotten us photographers again" crowd will be in an uproar
No matter what it is, the "Canon has lost their way, I'm jumping ship to Sony" crew will come out in droves...

So yeah, anyway, what I want is an R5s type camera, so that's obviously what most people want and clearly will be Canon's next release after the R3.


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 3, 2021)

An RP replacement… with _still_ the same old 6D2 sensor inside.


----------



## Exploreshootshare (Sep 3, 2021)

My serious guesses: 
1. Touch pad shutter button (as described in a patent which surfaced months ago). 
2. a retro style camera with old tech 
3. A super affordable, small FF body with no EVF 
4. A camera with built-in 
machine based image editing (like in SP) to compete with apple, Samsung, Huawei etc 

I really think all three options are actually possible. I figure that No 1 would be the most controversial because I really changes the way we/ one take(s) a picture.
No 4 would be considered “controversial” altough it basically would simply transfer the technique most people take images with to a DSLM.


----------



## BakaBokeh (Sep 3, 2021)

More amazing video features for photographers to whine about.


----------



## Chig (Sep 3, 2021)

A 35mm range finder film camera


----------



## Bob Howland (Sep 3, 2021)

JasonL said:


> R7 puhlease.


With a 24MP sensor (30MP OK too) and all the speed of the R3 but with the vertical grip being add-on not built in. All for $2000. I'd buy one.


----------



## Bob Howland (Sep 3, 2021)

Chig said:


> A 35mm range finder film camera


The R-system equivalent to the M6, tiny but full frame.


----------



## Rpaulsen (Sep 3, 2021)

Exploreshootshare said:


> My serious guesses:
> 1. Touch pad shutter button (as described in a patent which surfaced months ago).
> 2. a retro style camera with old tech
> 3. A super affordable, small FF body with no EVF
> ...


You know what? If they could find away to leverage a touch pad shutter button to control AF point selection, I would be there for it.

As a left eye dominant shooter, the LCD touchscreen is basically worse than useless to me for AF selection because my nose is always interfering with the touch screen.


----------



## addola (Sep 3, 2021)

An RF camera with a *Sony* sensor is guaranteed to piss off the fan boys.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 3, 2021)

Since there was just a post about the Ra being discontinued, perhaps the January announcement will be an EOS R3a. After all, stars move through space at incredible speeds, so a high frame rate astro camera makes sense.


----------



## Chig (Sep 3, 2021)

Rpaulsen said:


> You know what? If they could find away to leverage a touch pad shutter button to control AF point selection, I would be there for it.
> 
> As a left eye dominant shooter, the LCD touchscreen is basically worse than useless to me for AF selection because my nose is always interfering with the touch screen.


If you look at Jared Polin's "unboxing the R3" video the evf sticks out much further so perhaps your nose wouldn't keep touching the screen so much with the R3.
If Canon rolls out this "eye controlled AF" tech on all their new cameras it may be good for "Lefties" like yourself?


----------



## jvillain (Sep 3, 2021)

They were planning a FF camera to slot in below the RP. I think that was supposed to be out in time for the Xmas push. With Covid it could have been pushed to Jan. What ever the RP minus camera ends up looking like it will be controversial.


----------



## bbasiaga (Sep 3, 2021)

Well, I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on an R6 this fall, so whatever it is it is sure to have all the R6 features I like, plus 'upgrades' in whatever I might consider a shortfall, and for a lower price. That's just how my luck works. 

-Brian


----------



## JackHa2006 (Sep 3, 2021)

I predict a budget FF camera smaller than the RP (ie without viewfinder). The annoying or controversial part will be no viewfinder like the Sony Alpha 7C. I would love such a camera


----------



## h2so4 (Sep 3, 2021)

I predict that they will introduce the RF Apathy Minus, This will be a camera with only one button, no EVF, an ISO range of 100 to 200, no interchangeable lenses, and focus will be limited to one point in the center of the screen.


----------



## Chig (Sep 3, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> Since there was just a post about the Ra being discontinued, perhaps the January announcement will be an EOS R3a. After all, stars move through space at incredible speeds, so a high frame rate astro camera makes sense.


Yeah an integrated grip body & 30fps makes lots of sense for astro


----------



## Chig (Sep 3, 2021)

addola said:


> An RF camera with a *Sony* sensor is guaranteed to piss off the fan boys.


Wash your mouth out and go sit in the naughty corner !


----------



## Chig (Sep 3, 2021)

Bob Howland said:


> With a 24MP sensor (30MP OK too) and all the speed of the R3 but with the vertical grip being add-on not built in. All for $2000. I'd buy one.


No , I love the integrated grip and an R7 with this body and a 30-35mp bsi stacked aps-c sensor would be my dream camera. Basically same as the R3 and priced about the same as the R5 .
I'd buy one


----------



## Exploreshootshare (Sep 3, 2021)

Rpaulsen said:


> You know what? If they could find away to leverage a touch pad shutter button to control AF point selection, I would be there for it.
> 
> As a left eye dominant shooter, the LCD touchscreen is basically worse than useless to me for AF selection because my nose is always interfering with the touch screen.


I’d love to try a touch pad shutter button as well, I think it could be great. But I’m guessing some fan boys will hate it before it even hits the shelves…


----------



## jam05 (Sep 3, 2021)

The EOS R5c will have active cooling which will annoy a lot of tradtionalist. Canon can not continue to depend on Atomos. That is not really a Canonlike approach. The Atomos collaboration in my opinion is a bridge platform.


----------



## peters (Sep 3, 2021)

SHAMwow said:


> Gotta be something low-res. Or single card slot.


ha, jeah, I can indeed see the fanboys react to that:
Canon shows a new FF R camera for 800 USD.
Discussion: "It got no 4k120 and no double card slot! Canon fail *******!" :-D


----------



## jam05 (Sep 3, 2021)

BakaBokeh said:


> Need distinction. Which set of fanboys?


Video vs Stills. You know, those that want Canon to strictly leave the video for the Cine line. The EOS R5c has been rumored for a while to have active cooling.


----------



## jam05 (Sep 3, 2021)

Lets go with the EOS R5c, or what ever it shall be called. The camera with active cooling. So we can begin the Video vs Stills and pricing debate once again.


----------



## jam05 (Sep 3, 2021)

peters said:


> ha, jeah, I can indeed see the fanboys react to that:
> Canon shows a new FF R camera for 800 USD.
> Discussion: "It got no 4k120 and no double card slot! Canon fail *******!" :-D


Small potatoes. Those cameras have always existed for decades. We called them Canon Rebels. Very popular. Sold a gazillion. More than the popular M50. Nobody cares about what sensors they have.


----------



## Chig (Sep 3, 2021)

jam05 said:


> The EOS R5c will have active cooling which will annoy a lot of tradtionalist. Canon can not continue to depend on Atomos. That is not really a Canonlike approach. The Atomos collaboration in my opinion is a bridge platform.


Why would this upset anyone ?
The R5c would be video/cinema focused and adding a fan makes sense
Not my "Cup of Tea" , but wouldn't bother me


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 3, 2021)

Chig said:


> Yeah an integrated grip body & 30fps makes lots of sense for astro


Exactly. The sky is up, so you need a vertical grip to take better pictures of it.


----------



## efmshark (Sep 3, 2021)

It is obviously the EOS R7 with an APS-C sensor.

It will probably be introduced with and RF-S 18-55mm and a few other RF-S lenses.


----------



## Del Paso (Sep 3, 2021)

A pink R3 with lots of cute unicorn stickers for the Barbies among photographers.


----------



## bergstrom (Sep 3, 2021)

Exploreshootshare said:


> A EOS R with two Touch Bar’s *joking



Don't ever treaten us with that again!


----------



## t.linn (Sep 3, 2021)

A camera you can't buy; only subscribe to.


----------



## Chig (Sep 3, 2021)

An R9 version of the R3 with a micro four thirds bsi stacked sensor of about 40-50mp and 60fps and 3 card slots all CF Express B but you can't record video to more than one at a time !
That would get the "Full frame is the only acceptable format" crowd frothing at the mouth !


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 3, 2021)

Sharlin said:


> An RP replacement… with _still_ the same old 6D2 sensor inside.


And iff it sell for $899 why not?


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Sep 3, 2021)

slclick said:


> Because it went over so well with Nikon.



Well aye, the Z fc is a top seller and highly desirable camera. Canon will surely pick up on this and want some of those sales.


----------



## john1970 (Sep 3, 2021)

I might assume it to be a high MP full frame, a budget FF RP replacement, or a APS-C RF mount camera.


----------



## Bob Howland (Sep 3, 2021)

efmshark said:


> It is obviously the EOS R7 with an APS-C sensor.
> 
> It will probably be introduced with and RF-S 18-55mm and a few other RF-S lenses.


Obviously???? As much as I'd like an R7, I'm not at all sure that there are enough of us who want one for Canon to make one.


----------



## Rzrsharp (Sep 4, 2021)

An R5L that with Hi-End Atmos loudspeakers?


----------



## tataylino (Sep 4, 2021)

Let me guess...
An EOS R with no viewfinder, no 4k, single card slot, 5fps, 20MP???


----------



## mpmark (Sep 4, 2021)

Why question is, when are fanboys NOT annoyed?


----------



## rick2 (Sep 4, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> Since there was just a post about the Ra being discontinued, perhaps the January announcement will be an EOS R3a. After all, stars move through space at incredible speeds, so a high frame rate astro camera makes sense.


You're moving into astrophotography now from canine photography?


----------



## takesome1 (Sep 4, 2021)

I am annoyed they think we will be annoyed.


----------



## drhuffman87 (Sep 4, 2021)

FrenchFry said:


> A super low res and low-light camera?
> 
> Or the cheap $800 full frame one?
> 
> ...


Yes, a monthly subscription with 3 levels to unlock various features. Now you're on to something!


----------



## unfocused (Sep 4, 2021)

5DV. That would really rile up the mirrorless fanboys.


----------



## sanj (Sep 4, 2021)

The two cameras that will annoy fanboys are Retro style and R7.


----------



## sanj (Sep 4, 2021)

I await a camera with a touchpad shutter. Yum. Actually an all touchpad camera - on top and side.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 4, 2021)

There was a recent rumor about accessories being launched soon. The ER- accessories are straps, and of them —the ER-H— is intended for this new camera. The -H is for Hello Kitty, a strap for the new EOS R II that will be announced in January and available only in pink.


----------



## Countess Schlick (Sep 4, 2021)

Exploreshootshare said:


> A EOS R with two Touch Bar’s *joking


The EOS R where the shutter button is replaced with a touch bar.


----------



## Talys (Sep 4, 2021)

I'll bite. Cheaper body, mid-level specs with no new features on smaller body that would make it a bad pairing for bigger lens. No weather sealing, old sensor.

But Costco priced kits.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 4, 2021)

Talys said:


> I'll bite. Cheaper body, mid-level specs with no new features on smaller body that would make it a bad pairing for bigger lens. No weather sealing, old sensor.
> 
> But Costco priced kits.


Maybe a bit more likely than a Hello Kitty version.


----------



## Chig (Sep 4, 2021)

A smartphone with an R mount and a 1'' sensor


----------



## shawnc (Sep 4, 2021)

RPs in red and silver.


----------



## sanj (Sep 4, 2021)

R5c. Same specs, body as R5 with the overheating issue addressed. That will piss people off.


----------



## -pekr- (Sep 4, 2021)

TOKYO, January 13, 2022 - Canon, Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announces the launch of the successor to the highly acclaimed Canon EOS M6 II, in a new, innovative and future proof form - Canon EOS RM6. The new line of our APS-C cameras and RF lens is going to be referred to as a ReMedy. 

While we believe in a hard numbers, we also believe in an enterprenaulism and vision. We would like to assure members of the publicly vocal Neuroanatomist foundation, that we are well set for the future and to our final words, we call our well established brand to help - KISS.

APS-C is dead. Long live the APS-C ... and KISS our ass!


----------



## Joules (Sep 4, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> Exactly. The sky is up, so you need a vertical grip to take better pictures of it.


Indeed, comfortable ergonomics are key when you have to camera that still over such long durations of time.


----------



## Joules (Sep 4, 2021)

Sharlin said:


> An RP replacement… with _still_ the same old 6D2 sensor inside.


Uh Boi, that's unpleasantly likely.

My first guess was lack of integrated viewfinder though. Which leads me to a lovely suggestion: Why not both? Old sensor and crippled EVF. An instant hit!


----------



## twoheadedboy (Sep 4, 2021)

efmshark said:


> It is obviously the EOS R7 with an APS-C sensor.
> 
> It will probably be introduced with and RF-S 18-55mm and a few other RF-S lenses.


Just what Canon needs right now, more new lenses to manufacture.


----------



## ausserirdischesind (Sep 4, 2021)

A few ideas: Influencer/Instagram oriented camera with Android and Instagram, twitch, Tiktok directly in camera.

Architecture/still life oriented camera that mounts to iPad Pro and ist optimized for the rumored tilt shift lens.

Colorful Kiss RF with minimal features, but cheap. With Hello Kitty Branding.

Headless (no display) camera for drones and WiFi Shooting with RF mount.


----------



## Del Paso (Sep 4, 2021)

The absolute worst: a Sony rebadged as a Canon.


----------



## Skyscraperfan (Sep 4, 2021)

Really annoying would be if it would run with Android.


----------



## scottburgess (Sep 4, 2021)

slclick said:


> Oh, so something with good low light capabilities and a nice price point?



That was the first thought that sprang to mind for me, too. I can imagine a $500 bare-bones entry-level Rebel camera built on a 16Mp full-frame sensor at the cheapest 28nm technology node. Less resolution is the one thing guaranteed to annoy faanboiz.

They had some Rebel Kiss models, so to really get under a faanboiz skin this will be called the Rebel Feel, or the Rebel Frottage, or the Rebel Butt-Slap. To feature its image stabilization capabilities Andre Agassi will promote it by snoring heavily under a tropical beach umbrella with empty shot glasses at his side and a tennis magazine in his lap. He will suddenly be awakened from his drunken stupor by dramatic action that he photographically captures despite consistently fumbling, shaking hands. Tagline: "he never misses his shots."


----------



## domo_p1000 (Sep 4, 2021)

Anything capable of taking stills and/or video, that is cheap or expensive, heavy or light, full frame or not, seems to be sufficient to create ructions.


----------



## Surab (Sep 4, 2021)

It could be the announcement of RF Rebels to replace the M mount altogether.

That would really upset some of the users.


----------



## Pierre Lagarde (Sep 4, 2021)

Good teasing anyway.

About APS-C, I think the Canon dilemma looks kind of :
- making a 7D ML successor while R5 is the only ML Canon camera to date that can do the same work. So an R7 would probably benefits more to some customers (lower priced fast camera with just the right specs for wildlife and sports), not much to the company (would just probably be lowering R5 sales).
- just keeping things as they are with only EOS M line as dedicated APS-C cameras targeted at people who wants to have a "carry everywhere" (and with more fun) system with still great IQ, keeping the users base OK with it and company probably more than OK with sales.

To my sense, Canon probably needs to analyze more precisely what would be the impact of providing an "R7" on future sales. In the past, many pros were having APS-C 80D/7D and FF 6D/5D/1D's as a duo or were not interested in FF at all (mainly because of prices) and were only owning a 7D, but maybe things have changed and this past situation can't be considered as a global market shape target anymore for a brand.

Nikon Z fc nowadays and future sales can also give some clues about how hobbyist customers expectations are evolving..
That plus the fact all the entry-level customers have mostly shipped to smartphones and a bit to EOS-M system... 

Whatsoever, looks like fanboys are not even a point in those concerns..


----------



## mustafa (Sep 4, 2021)

Please, not an R6 MkII with improved sensor. I’m picking mine up on Tuesday.


----------



## ausserirdischesind (Sep 4, 2021)

Pierre Lagarde said:


> About APS-C, I think the Canon dilemma looks kind of :
> 
> - just keeping things as they are with only EOS M line as dedicated APS-C cameras targeted at people who wants to have a "carry everywhere" (and with more fun) system with still great IQ, keeping the users base OK with it and company probably more than OK with sales.



So you think this ist an option at all? I 'd love to see more M bodies, especially small/cheap M bodies, but I somehow doubt we will see more than a few minor updates to make the disscontinuation of this system leess abrupt. Is there any indication the EOS M system is not dead?


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 4, 2021)

ausserirdischesind said:


> So you think this ist an option at all? I 'd love to see more M bodies, especially small/cheap M bodies, but I somehow doubt we will see more than a few minor updates to make the disscontinuation of this system leess abrupt. Is there any indication the EOS M system is not dead?


It still seems to be selling well, so it isn't dead in the market.


----------



## eosuser1234 (Sep 4, 2021)

EOS M Body, full frame, RF mount.


----------



## Chig (Sep 4, 2021)

Pierre Lagarde said:


> Good teasing anyway.
> 
> About APS-C, I think the Canon dilemma looks kind of :
> - making a 7D ML successor while R5 is the only ML Canon camera to date that can do the same work. So an R7 would probably benefits more to some customers (lower priced fast camera with just the right specs for wildlife and sports), not much to the company (would just probably be lowering R5 sales).
> ...


Well very few people can afford R5 or R3 cameras so if Canon doesn't give them more affordable options , Sony,Nikon and Fujifilm will be happy to sell them something .
Canon and all the other companies need to give the customers want they want if they want to maximise sales and the more affordable options will sell in much bigger numbers than the expensive cameras like R5s , R3s and A1s.
An R7 camera based on the R6 with a new aps-c sensor and priced similar to the R6 or a bit lower would cost very little to develop and far outsell the R5 which only the wealthiest enthusiasts can afford and it's not taking away sales of the R5 as these buyers simply won't buy the R5 anyway as it's more than what they're prepared to spend. 
Really how many hobbyists will spend USD $3,900 on a camera body and then thousands more on lenses ? 

It's pretty hard to make a living as a pro these days too and not many of them can afford to update their perfectly good DSLRs.

Toyota is happy to sell Corollas and doesn't worry about hurting it's Lexus sales.

Smartphones have taken the really budget market away but enthusiasts and some pros still want to buy the medium priced gear.


----------



## Chig (Sep 4, 2021)

Del Paso said:


> The absolute worst: a Sony rebadged as a Canon.


Called the EOS aRse (stands for alpha R mount Sony Edition)?


----------



## Skyscraperfan (Sep 4, 2021)

What also would annoy Canon fanboys is, if it only came in pink to please young Asian customers.


----------



## Skux (Sep 4, 2021)

It's the Canon 5D Mark V, obviously.


----------



## slclick (Sep 4, 2021)

The only thing that would be more disastrous than a touch pad shutter would be a touch pad lens release. So, no.


----------



## slclick (Sep 4, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> There was a recent rumor about accessories being launched soon. The ER- accessories are straps, and of them —the ER-H— is intended for this new camera. The -H is for Hello Kitty, a strap for the new EOS R II that will be announced in January and available only in pink.


Hello Kitty Astro model of course.


----------



## DBounce (Sep 4, 2021)

It’s going to be the R5C… Canon is going to do exactly what Sony did with the A7S3 vs FX3… release the exact same camera but with a fan to deal with overheating. This will immediately piss off anyone that bought an R5 primarily for video. It will have better audio options and be a much better camera. Let’s hope they don’t lose the EVF like Sony did.


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Sep 4, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Either a limited feature low cost model or the polar opposite. R1 uber eveything and big $$$


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2021)

Canon has a boatload of engineers and product management people trying to create "new paradigm" products. Think Powershot Zoom sort of thing. In a financial report more than a year ago, the CEO said this was a big priority. You'd start to see weird ideas coming out about now. Many of these would be annoying to fanboys - mostly because they would fail to meet very specific needs they deemed more important. 

Here's my guess: a point-and-shoot camera that does R5-level eye tracking on a tiny 20mp sensor.


----------



## Del Paso (Sep 4, 2021)

Chig said:


> Well very few people can afford R5 or R3 cameras so if Canon doesn't give them more affordable options , Sony,Nikon and Fujifilm will be happy to sell them something .
> Canon and all the other companies need to give the customers want they want if they want to maximise sales and the more affordable options will sell in much bigger numbers than the expensive cameras like R5s , R3s and A1s.
> An R7 camera based on the R6 with a new aps-c sensor and priced similar to the R6 or a bit lower would cost very little to develop and far outsell the R5 which only the wealthiest enthusiasts can afford and it's not taking away sales of the R5 as these buyers simply won't buy the R5 anyway as it's more than what they're prepared to spend.
> Really how many hobbyists will spend USD $3,900 on a camera body and then thousands more on lenses ?
> ...


Agreed!
There is indeed a huge gap (price and features) between the RP/R models and the R6/5 types.
Entering the Canon RF cosmos with little money isn't easy, if you're looking for a "modern" camera, the EOS R having received so much undeserved hate from youtubers and other self-declared specialists. (I still pretty much enjoy mine...)
That's why I'd expect an "entrance"model which will-could? satisfy the "online-experts" and the amateurs on a low budget.


----------



## John Wilde (Sep 4, 2021)

slclick said:


> aps-h
> 
> 
> bwahahahahahahahaha...you have got to admit, it would be a fanboi disruptor.


For a very affordable R, that's not a bad idea. Canon currently makes APS-H industrial sensors.


----------



## AccipiterQ (Sep 4, 2021)

Maybe the engineers read this sight: It'll be an R6 with one card slot, The R6d, for 'dooooomed'


----------



## John Wilde (Sep 4, 2021)

dwarven said:


> A mirrorless Rebel.


Canon already has one, the M50. In Japan, the M50 is called Kiss M. Kiss is what Canon calls Rebel DSLRs in Japan.


----------



## sanj (Sep 4, 2021)

R5c


----------



## BeenThere (Sep 4, 2021)

Medium Format ala Fuji.


----------



## SpaceGhost (Sep 4, 2021)

EOS M with RF mount.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 4, 2021)

Perhaps what would most rile up the fanboys is a CR2 rumor about an R-series camera being announced in January that simply turns out to be false.


----------



## AJ (Sep 4, 2021)

We had a "print" button that people loved to hate...
How about a "publish to Insta" button


----------



## Pierre Lagarde (Sep 4, 2021)

Chig said:


> ...
> Really how many hobbyists will spend USD $3,900 on a camera body and then thousands more on lenses ?
> ...



Right, though, I'm not sure there could still be that many more hobbyists ready to spend 2000-2500$ for an APS-C only camera, even considering "crop-abilities" (even if I'm part of the interested people, I must admit I'm not optimistic on that one  )



ausserirdischesind said:


> So you think this ist an option at all? I 'd love to see more M bodies, especially small/cheap M bodies, but I somehow doubt we will see more than a few minor updates to make the disscontinuation of this system leess abrupt. Is there any indication the EOS M system is not dead?



EOS M6 April 2017
EOS M100 August 2017
EOS M50 March 2018
EOS M200 and M6 mark II September 2019
EOS M50 mark II October 2020 to end of February 2021

Can’t really say if it has slowed down really for the moment and if those dates can be considered already as a relevant clue of a coming system death… especially considering current sales and market shares of EOS M50/mark II.
Considering also the industry slow pace potentially induced by Covid, I don’t see how we can evaluate the future of M system right now… let’s wait for 2022 and if nothing appears at that time, it will probably be time to worry about the future of this system a bit more, indeed.

What I hope is that if Canon ends this line-up, they will tell, they won't just let it die. They always been quite clear about discontinuing systems in the past, so let's hope they will keep up with this behaviour.


----------



## Inspired (Sep 4, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


I'm assuming it's a rectro style camera similar to the sony and fuji and the new Nikon Zfc. So yea fan boy cry lol
Canon ergonomics are perfect especially when merged with an articulating screen and a top LCD Screen, so I'm quite interested in seeing this new style camera.


----------



## Inspired (Sep 4, 2021)

SteveC said:


> A *low* MP version of the R3.
> 
> You don't like 24 MP? OK, here's SIX megapixels. If you keep whining, we'll drop it down to 640 kilopixels!


Oh no...


----------



## dilbert (Sep 4, 2021)

Contraversial? A B&W camera. 45MP, no interpolation.


----------



## -pekr- (Sep 4, 2021)

AJ said:


> We had a "print" button that people loved to hate...
> How about a "publish to Insta" button


Tiktok please


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 4, 2021)

-pekr- said:


> Tiktok please


And a vertical sensor to go with it.


----------



## John Wilde (Sep 4, 2021)

It seems that nothing outrages fanboys more than affordable, low-spec, entry-level cameras. Cripple hammer!, cripple hammer!, yada, yada, yada.


----------



## AJ (Sep 4, 2021)

-pekr- said:


> Tiktok please


Haha - even better!!


----------



## Ian K (Sep 4, 2021)

Surely the thing that would really annoy a lot of people is an R5 Mark II at £1,000 cheaper. So soon!


----------



## navastronia (Sep 4, 2021)

Chig said:


> A 35mm range finder film camera


God, I wish


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 4, 2021)

AJ said:


> We had a "print" button that people loved to hate...
> How about a "publish to Insta" button


The new powershots have an option to stream straight to youtube, it would be nice to have that on the EOS family as well. Making sharing images easier is a good thing, when I'm out shooting alone, my 5yo loves to see pictures of the dragonflies and butterflies I encounter. With the Camera Connect App it's straight forward, but it takes a few minutes to get the connection up, send it to the phone, put it in a message, etc.
Having an option to tag an image as "send to phone" and have it do that in the background while shooting would be great. But like FPS in electronic shutter mode, you only get the option to drink from the firehose :/


----------



## InchMetric (Sep 4, 2021)

Exploreshootshare said:


> My serious guesses:
> 1. Touch pad shutter button (as described in a patent which surfaced months ago).
> 2. a retro style camera with old tech
> 3. A super affordable, small FF body with no EVF
> ...


I like #3. Like the Sigma. Minimal size weight and cost full frame.

But #2 is fun.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 4, 2021)

My guess....a rebodied R5 that looks like an old Canonet. I'm...come on, that's what the RF mount means? Range Finder?


----------



## marathonman (Sep 4, 2021)

Any particular vintage you prefer?



> “January is going to bring a camera that will annoy a lot of the fanboys” – according to a good source.
> 
> I’ll be honest, I enjoy a nice glass of fanboy tears every now and then, so that quote has me quite interested.


----------



## InchMetric (Sep 4, 2021)

t.linn said:


> A camera you can't buy; only subscribe to.


This is the most forward thinking option. Instead of a $2000 body you keep for three years and sell for $1000, (or 3x if you prefer pro), why not a $40/month ($120/month pro) body on a lease contract, with generous options to send back to upgrade to something newer and better?

That odd patent application model with the odd grip pass-though is another possibility.

I was looking at the AE-1 days ago as I admired the Nikon retro versions. I think that would be ideal, and maybe brand it AE-1 with "Digital" where it said "Program". And style an EF adapter to make it look right with vintage lenses. Definitely produce a vintage style RF lens, maybve based on the RF 50 1.8, and a kit zoom.


----------



## Kit Chan (Sep 4, 2021)

APSC RF would annoy me as someone who has been getting into photography with the M line and would like an update to the M6 MK2 with EFCS and better 4k video that doesn't require I throw out and replace the lenses I already forked out on.

But I gather M users are in the minority so we're probably not who is going to be annoyed.

Maybe it will be a new RF-M mount camera which can work with EF-M lenses. That'd annoy the fanboys wanting Canon to ditch having separate mounts.


----------



## dlee13 (Sep 4, 2021)

Sub $1000 FF body with no video at all, TAKE MY MONEY!!!


----------



## slclick (Sep 4, 2021)

AccipiterQ said:


> Maybe the engineers read this sight: It'll be an R6 with one card slot, The R6d, for 'dooooomed'


I would have bought it over my 2 slot R6, I never entered into that ricockulous argument, I was out shooting with what I had at the time.


----------



## mpb001 (Sep 4, 2021)

How about a fixed lens FF compact, weather sealed camera like a Sony RX for $2400?


----------



## Chig (Sep 5, 2021)

dilbert said:


> Contraversial? A B&W camera. 45MP, no interpolation.


Be great for astro if it has no AA filter & an infrared cutoff filter


----------



## slclick (Sep 5, 2021)

Chig said:


> Be great for astro if it has no AA filter & an infrared cutoff filter


I'd buy a Canon Monochrom in a heartbeat.


----------



## jam05 (Sep 5, 2021)

EOS R5c. No big secret. With active cooling full size HDMI connector, and the identical 45mp sensor of the R5.


----------



## Chig (Sep 5, 2021)

mpb001 said:


> How about a fixed lens FF compact, weather sealed camera like a Sony RX for $2400?


Could be fully water proof IP67 and 2 models with wide zoom or telephoto zoom


----------



## Chig (Sep 5, 2021)

jam05 said:


> EOS R5c. No big secret. With active cooling full size HDMI connector, and the identical 45mp sensor of the R5.


Nothing controversial about this though as it's a cinema camera and people like me who mostly shoot stills have nothing to complain about other than Canon doesn't make a more stills dedicated version as well


----------



## Chig (Sep 5, 2021)

Kit Chan said:


> APSC RF would annoy me as someone who has been getting into photography with the M line and would like an update to the M6 MK2 with EFCS and better 4k video that doesn't require I throw out and replace the lenses I already forked out on.
> 
> But I gather M users are in the minority so we're probably not who is going to be annoyed.
> 
> Maybe it will be a new RF-M mount camera which can work with EF-M lenses. That'd annoy the fanboys wanting Canon to ditch having separate mounts.


Well the M6 mark ii is only 2 years old so how soon do you expect Canon to update it ? M users are hardly a minority as it's a very big selling line up.
My 7D mark ii is 7 years old and no sign of an update yet. 
I had hoped for an aps-c R7 but it seems doubtful now and I've pretty much given up on it.
Can't see how EF-M lenses could be adapted to the R mount unless they made an R camera with a sensor that moves forward and backward 2mm and also has a way of adapting the different mounts which seems extremely unlikely.
Perhaps Canon will make 3 different aps-c cameras for the R mount:

An R7 with a substantial body based on the R6 and priced about the same or a bit lower than the R6
An R-s body that's super compact with similar internals to the R6 and priced as above.
An R2 with a body based on the R3 and priced similar to the R5. (Very unlikely but what a dream camera !)
Don't expect any RF-s lenses though and I doubt any of these aps-c R bodies will appear as Canon seems content for Sony , Nikon and Fujifilm to take these customers.

The ''Full Frame is the only acceptable Canon format" crowd will whine like crazy if any of these cameras are released


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Sep 5, 2021)

Chig said:


> Why would this upset anyone ?
> The R5c would be video/cinema focused and adding a fan makes sense
> Not my "Cup of Tea" , but wouldn't bother me


There are people convinced that the R5 never overheats and it is just a trick by Canon to sell more expensive cameras.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Sep 5, 2021)

"Canon replaces its top selling KISS camera line with FORNICATE"


----------



## GoldWing (Sep 5, 2021)

A 4MB camera that shoots at 240fps. Because "Canon knows". The new R1 will be 4MP so sports photographers and PJ'S can get those shots in quick.


----------



## TW (Sep 5, 2021)

Sony sensor. Definitely. Gonna. Butthurt. The. Boyz.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Sep 5, 2021)

TW said:


> Sony sensor. Definitely. Gonna. Butthurt. The. Boyz.


Or Sony colors and Panasonic autofocus


----------



## SnowMiku (Sep 5, 2021)

Going by what I've read on these forums, the things people seem to not like the most are 20MP sensors, the idea of a APS-C RF and a camera focused on video. I think it could be a 24MP APS-C RF, or a 20MP entry-level Full frame RF. Or perhaps it will have the tilt screen like the M5.


----------



## Chig (Sep 5, 2021)

SnowMiku said:


> Going by what I've read on these forums, the things people seem to not like the most are 20MP sensors, the idea of a APS-C RF and a camera focused on video. I think it could be a 24MP APS-C RF, or a 20MP entry-level Full frame RF. Or perhaps it will have the tilt screen like the M5.


Yep and a pop up flash and a rangefinder ovf


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 5, 2021)

The $799 FF camera.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 5, 2021)

CanonFanBoy said:


> The $799 FF camera.


Very possible. With the addition of the non-L RF 100-400 and 16/2.8 to the existing non-L lenses, the stage is set for a low-cost FF MILC.


----------



## tigers media (Sep 5, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


my guess the new R1 , controversial as it will have a 12mp SPAD sensor ! price $10000 usd


----------



## PeteH (Sep 5, 2021)

What's the most - the _absolute _most - they could strip out of the RP to get costs down, and still leave a technically functional camera?

Think bigger than just "no viewfinder". No mechanical shutter?


----------



## BurningPlatform (Sep 5, 2021)

As someone suggested, it will run Android. Furthermore, it is the model that Canon aims to strike back at the mobile phone industry. Weight will be at least 2 kg (4 lb + ), and it will have a dual grip, it will also have full phone functionality. Aimed at professionals, who think that the phones are not sturdy enough and hard to hold.


----------



## Fotofriend (Sep 5, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


‘Controversial’ only makes me think of the rumored RF mount APS-C camera(s), especially since that also immediately brings back the question about the future of the EF-M system, which already has been vegetating in an unclear state for a looong time. “Double breaking news” would would be the discontinuation of the M system in addition to the new camera. 
I guess I‘ll never get my M5 mark II, but hey, maybe something better is coming…? just a SMALL alternative please like the current M’s (and with a real built in viewfinder!), I already have big EOS R - gear….


----------



## JasonLee (Sep 5, 2021)

What's lacking in the R system is a cropped body camera. And honestly, I'm hoping I will appear soon as I doubt my 7D1 can last any longer.


----------



## ConanRumours (Sep 5, 2021)

The R1 with the Sony A1 stacked sensor hahaha.


----------



## Chig (Sep 5, 2021)

Perhaps it's a camera with Canon's 1mp SPAD sensor which will be able to photograph a black cat in near total darkness , can auto focus at LV-15 , iso range from iso 100 up to iso 1,000,000,000,000
Handy for photographing bats in caves at night
EOS - R zero
RRP $1,000,000


----------



## GoranS (Sep 5, 2021)

dlee13 said:


> Sub $1000 FF body with no video at all, TAKE MY MONEY!!!


This! I own a 5D classic. The new R3 BSI sensor, bare minimum to make it the best photography only camera. But I guess such a niche product would not be possible now when everyone wants video also and not a separate device for that purpose.


----------



## dlee13 (Sep 5, 2021)

GoranS said:


> This! I own a 5D classic. The new R3 BSI sensor, bare minimum to make it the best photography only camera. But I guess such a niche product would not be possible now when everyone wants video also and not a separate device for that purpose.


Well no diss to those who do video but I think there's still a really big photography only market out there but the hybrid/video shooters are a lot more vocal. I noticed when Gordon Laing first did his "Photography Only" reviews they were REALLY popular and people wanted more. There's also a huge market of photographers who aren't really into forums or the gear discussion that just shoot and that's it. 

I think if you look at higher end gear then you won't find as many people who would be willing to spend the money on an R3 just for stills and a C500 just for video (just an example) whereas if you are talking lower end gear, then buy a video orientated and photo orientated camera for cheaper than what a R6/R would cost wouldn't seem as crazy.


----------



## Laytonp (Sep 5, 2021)

100MP @3 FPS!


----------



## GoranS (Sep 5, 2021)

dlee13 said:


> Well no diss to those who do video but I think there's still a really big photography only market out there but the hybrid/video shooters are a lot more vocal. I noticed when Gordon Laing first did his "Photography Only" reviews they were REALLY popular and people wanted more. There's also a huge market of photographers who aren't really into forums or the gear discussion that just shoot and that's it.
> 
> I think if you look at higher end gear then you won't find as many people who would be willing to spend the money on an R3 just for stills and a C500 just for video (just an example) whereas if you are talking lower end gear, then buy a video orientated and photo orientated camera for cheaper than what a R6/R would cost wouldn't seem as crazy.


Such a camera would already be available if there was demand - Canon knows their market. Nikon tried it years ago with the Df DSLR and it flopped but the price was set high. Would a 800 usd or lower FF photo only camera be a seller or a bust? Unfortunately, my guess would be the latter but I would buy it immediately.


----------



## dlee13 (Sep 5, 2021)

GoranS said:


> Such a camera would already be available if there was demand - Canon knows their market. Nikon tried it years ago with the Df DSLR and it flopped but the price was set high. Would a 800 usd or lower FF photo only camera be a seller or a bust? Unfortunately, my guess would be the latter but I would buy it immediately.


Very true and I wonder how well the RP sold and if Canon would have any useful data on what features of it was used most, such as 90% of owners not touching video for example. The DF was high priced and also had the vintage look so that could have easily played into the sales too. I'd definitely buy one as well but maybe one day...


----------



## slclick (Sep 5, 2021)

dlee13 said:


> Well no diss to those who do video but I think there's still a really big photography only market out there but the hybrid/video shooters are a lot more vocal. I noticed when Gordon Laing first did his "Photography Only" reviews they were REALLY popular and people wanted more. There's also a huge market of photographers who aren't really into forums or the gear discussion that just shoot and that's it.
> 
> I think if you look at higher end gear then you won't find as many people who would be willing to spend the money on an R3 just for stills and a C500 just for video (just an example) whereas if you are talking lower end gear, then buy a video orientated and photo orientated camera for cheaper than what a R6/R would cost wouldn't seem as crazy.


Most folx aren't into forums, we are a minority.


----------



## Finn (Sep 5, 2021)

If they released a RP without an EVF but it had CLOG it would be very nice.
A sub $1,000 FF camera is also good for RF.
APS-H camera would tells us they are at least interested in continuing the 7D line in mirrorless and make a lot of people happy.
A Powershot compact camera with stacked 1" sensor and internal ND could possibly be interesting to some people...

But my money is on...a R5a that would trigger the most people since they discontinued the Ra recently.


----------



## sanj (Sep 5, 2021)

The post says this is 'a system'.


----------



## tapanit (Sep 5, 2021)

InchMetric said:


> This is the most forward thinking option. Instead of a $2000 body you keep for three years and sell for $1000, (or 3x if you prefer pro), why not a $40/month ($120/month pro) body on a lease contract, with generous options to send back to upgrade to something newer and better?


Nah. The way it'd work is that you still have to pay full price to get it, and *then* a monthly fee to keep it working, or to maintain some key functionality. Maybe it won't have memory cards at all but lots of built-in flash, but you can't upload photos to anywhere but Canon's site that costs...


----------



## unfocused (Sep 5, 2021)

sanj said:


> The post says this is 'a system'.


That may just be a poor choice of words. I think he is referring to the R series as a "system" and saying that a new R camera is coming to the system. Model or series might have been a better term.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 5, 2021)

t.linn said:


> A camera you can't buy; only subscribe to.


Yeah, then we could have a whole new series of posts from people outraged about "renting" their cameras. (See innumerable whining posts about Adobe)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 5, 2021)

unfocused said:


> That may just be a poor choice of words. I think he is referring to the R series as a "system" and saying that a new R camera is coming to the system. Model or series might have been a better term.


Yes. “An EOS R system camera,” meaning a camera that’s part of the EOS R system, i.e., not an EOS M series camera or a DSLR, not a Cinema EOS camera, and not something brand new with a unique new lens mount.


----------



## Maps (Sep 5, 2021)

To me this can mean only one thing: vlogging camera. No EVF and a screen that is permanently fixed in the forward facing position. The horrors.


----------



## Ruined (Sep 5, 2021)

I am going with ILC entry level RF mount with no EVF


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Sep 5, 2021)

BurningPlatform said:


> As someone suggested, it will run Android.


That is absurd.
It will surely run Windows Mobile.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Sep 5, 2021)

Chig said:


> Perhaps it's a camera with Canon's 1mp SPAD sensor which will be able to photograph a black cat in near total darkness , can auto focus at LV-15 , iso range from iso 100 up to iso 1,000,000,000,000
> Handy for photographing bats in caves.
> EOS - R zero
> RRP $1,000,000


While I doubt it would be very controversial, it would make sense for Canon to use the RF mount for specialty cameras going forward.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Sep 5, 2021)

PeteH said:


> What's the most - the _absolute _most - they could strip out of the RP to get costs down, and still leave a technically functional camera?
> 
> Think bigger than just "no viewfinder". No mechanical shutter?


Manual focus.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Sep 5, 2021)

dlee13 said:


> Well no diss to those who do video but I think there's still a really big photography only market out there but the hybrid/video shooters are a lot more vocal.


The people who claim every camera should have 10-bit 4:2:2 uncropped 4K at 60 FPS do not seem to realize that there are people who do not use video at all.


----------



## BBarn (Sep 5, 2021)

No LCD. Guaranteed conniption.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Sep 5, 2021)

dlee13 said:


> Very true and I wonder how well the RP sold and if Canon would have any useful data on what features of it was used most, such as 90% of owners not touching video for example. The DF was high priced and also had the vintage look so that could have easily played into the sales too. I'd definitely buy one as well but maybe one day...


The RP is still in the top 50 on Amazon and the top 20 on B & H.
Most RP owners that I have come across are happy with 1080p video.
The problem Canon runs into is adding uncropped 4K without significantly increasing cost.
It is a hole that Sony exploits but a lot of people do not want to deal with 4K and don't really need it.
IMHO the M6 II is not a proper upgrade from the M50 and there is nowhere to go from the 90d except for the 1DX II.
In a fair and just world there would be an M5 II and a 6D III.


----------



## deleteme (Sep 5, 2021)

"Upset the fanboys".
Hmm, here are some thoughts.
1. No video
2. No LCD
3. No IBIS
4. No AF
5. Manual exposure only
6. Body in Powerbait green only

A digital "manual" camera for all the "purists".

(Actually #6 is probably the only correct one)


----------



## landscaper (Sep 5, 2021)

Finally we will get the High Resolution Landscape / Studio Body 
So many of us have been waiting for since the launch of the 5ds/r

way back in early 2015

I hope this has a great implementation of the pixel shift function And some other innovative Features such as auto focus bracketing And auto exposure bracketing

Hopefully the new 24mm and ultrawide 
RF tilt shift lenses Will be Breathtakingly Sharp and well designed 

Let's hope Canon updates this high Res body on a more frequent basis than every 7 years !!!


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Sep 5, 2021)

tapanit said:


> Nah. The way it'd work is that you still have to pay full price to get it, and *then* a monthly fee to keep it working, or to maintain some key functionality. Maybe it won't have memory cards at all but lots of built-in flash, but you can't upload photos to anywhere but Canon's site that costs...


I never thought about that.
Canon could pull some GoPro subscription BS.
It did seem to work pretty well for GoPro.


----------



## deleteme (Sep 5, 2021)

HenryL said:


> +1
> 
> -It doesn't have enough MP, useless for landscape and studio photography
> -It has too many MP, so it's useless in low light and will be full of noise
> ...



I think you forgot "It's too big and heavy"
"It's too small"


----------



## Ph0t0 (Sep 5, 2021)

landscaper said:


> Let's hope Canon updates this high Res body on a more frequent basis than every 7 years !!!


Not only that. Even when it came out (the 5DSR) it was more or less based on a 2012 body. They didn't really change much from the 5d mk III, except for the sensor and processor. So even when I bought it, I felt it was kind of behind the times. I love the resolution, but the camera would sure benefit from some newer technologies.


----------



## Ph0t0 (Sep 5, 2021)

As for the fanboys. 
I always thought, that the only thing that could really annoy a true Canon fanboy is a reviewer that praises Sony.


----------



## ThatRPguy (Sep 5, 2021)

Wasn't the theory that canon would switch from the R3 (top end) to the potential £800 FF camera (i.e. lower end) camera once the R3 was announced?


----------



## slclick (Sep 5, 2021)

tapanit said:


> Nah. The way it'd work is that you still have to pay full price to get it, and *then* a monthly fee to keep it working, or to maintain some key functionality. Maybe it won't have memory cards at all but lots of built-in flash, but you can't upload photos to anywhere but Canon's site that costs...


Oh like Adobe.....something we all are outraged over yet still use. Hmmmmmm


----------



## dlee13 (Sep 5, 2021)

slclick said:


> Most folx aren't into forums, we are a minority


For sure, none of my friends use them and I'm the only one lol. 


EOS 4 Life said:


> The people who claim every camera should have 10-bit 4:2:2 uncropped 4K at 60 FPS do not seem to realize that there are people who do not use video at all.


I think it comes from the stance that if you do paid work you need to do both as many clients want both but just like what you said, not everyone does paid work either and many do it for fun (like myself).


EOS 4 Life said:


> The RP is still in the top 50 on Amazon and the top 20 on B & H.
> Most RP owners that I have come across are happy with 1080p video.
> The problem Canon runs into is adding uncropped 4K without significantly increasing cost.
> It is a hole that Sony exploits but a lot of people do not want to deal with 4K and don't really need it.
> ...


For sure and you can’t please everyone since each person has different needs from their camera. I actually went from the M5 to the M50 Mark II and although build wise it isn’t an upgrade, AF wise it’s night and day better. 
I think the processor was really the main issue with in cropped 4K (which Canon had said in interviews was an issue) but say for example there was a RP Mark II, I would expect it to be able to do that using the Digic X even if there’s a Digic 11 by then.


----------



## digigal (Sep 5, 2021)

slclick said:


> Oh like Adobe.....something we all are outraged over yet still use. Hmmmmmm





tapanit said:


> Nah. The way it'd work is that you still have to pay full price to get it, and *then* a monthly fee to keep it working, or to maintain some key functionality. Maybe it won't have memory cards at all but lots of built-in flash, but you can't upload photos to anywhere but Canon's site that costs...


Plus you have to use DPP software to process all your files  !


----------



## TAF (Sep 5, 2021)

Perhaps it will be an RF mount camera with an externally mounted flippy mirror that is the adapter for EF lenses.

To satisfy the folks who still want an OVF.


----------



## Del Paso (Sep 5, 2021)

slclick said:


> Oh like Adobe.....something we all are outraged over yet still use. Hmmmmmm


I'm not even outraged -no longer.
My subscription costs me as much as 2-3 beers a month, or, if I'd smoke, 2 packs of cigarettes...


----------



## Chig (Sep 5, 2021)

Perhaps it's a smartphone "case"with an adapter/RF mount built-in so you can use your iphone with a RF100-500 for example with a slight crop of about 20x ?


----------



## David - Sydney (Sep 6, 2021)

Wow! 10 pages already for posts on how easy it is to annoy us  

My guess - similar to many - is a base model ILC body with no EVF a la Sigma fp
Not sure that it will really annoy the crowds except that it won't be a R5c or R1 or R7 etc
Many current R system users will buy for a backup potentially as well as new users
Only other thought is a R6a replacing the Ra which will be a lead balloon announcement for most of us here


----------



## [email protected] canon rumors (Sep 6, 2021)

An Eos R w/ a Sony sensor would provide many pints of tears, believe me


----------



## tomri (Sep 6, 2021)

Entry level R series camera with another recycled sensor from the EOS 6D generation.


----------



## Maru (Sep 6, 2021)

something with DXO Mark 100 then we will say like other brand ... score says it all


----------



## Maru (Sep 6, 2021)

A camera with auto clicker...you take camera on hand and it will do auto focus/ auto adjustment/ auto mode / and takes picture automatically irrespective of what you know or dont know... hmm well better if it will print also automatically... oh yeah and auto post on youtube and insta ...all under $1000 please


----------



## SteveC (Sep 6, 2021)

unfocused said:


> Yeah, then we could have a whole new series of posts from people outraged about "renting" their cameras. (See innumerable whining posts about Adobe)


I'm a sporadic user of both my camera and my postprocessing software.

Having to rent either makes no economic sense to me. Fortunately, there are alternatives to Adobe.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 6, 2021)

HenryL said:


> ...
> -It has too high FPS, so it will take days to sort through bazillions of images





HenryL said:


> So yeah, anyway, what I want is an R5s type camera, so that's obviously what most people want and clearly will be Canon's next release after the R3.



Well, at least the too high FPS is just operator error, because they can just use a slower frame rate...oh wait, no they can't, not with the electronic shutter. [Yes, even though I don't use this mode I actually _do _think it's a legitimate gripe.]

As for the last, no, you're wrong. What you actually DO want will clearly NOT be what Canon releases next.


----------



## LeBlobe (Sep 7, 2021)

EOS R mark II with new name, with focus bracketing and animal eye AF


----------



## Dalantech (Sep 7, 2021)

As a macro shooter I benefit from the 1.6x crop of the Canon 80D. Being able to fill the frame with the critter, at lower magnification than using a full frame sensor, means I can shoot at lower mag and take advantage of some extra depth of field. Of course I could get the same effect by shooting full frame and cropping to a 1.6cx crop factor in post. But I do not want to drop about $4k on an R5, and the R6 does not have enough pixels (only about 7MP after cropping to a 1.6x factor). So I would like to see an APS-C, or even an APS-H, version of the R series.


----------



## Del Paso (Sep 7, 2021)

[email protected] canon rumors said:


> An Eos R w/ a Sony sensor would provide many pints of tears, believe me


No, definitely no!
But gallons, even barrels!


----------



## dennishensphoto (Sep 7, 2021)

Maybe it will upset Sony fanboys... cheap but qualitative FF mirrorless. Nothing fancy technology wise, just decent existing technology.


----------



## maulanawale (Sep 8, 2021)

An R3 for 2000£ and I’ll make sure to create the controversy if that’s what they want. I’ll even sign a contract


----------



## Xavitxaung (Sep 9, 2021)

On January is coming the Canon EOS 1R (or EOS FR1), so the evolution of the Canon EOS 1Dx Mark III, not a Canon EOS R1.

It uses two different viewfinders, an optical one and an electronic one. A new design inspired in the F1 with an ultra resistant body and the same sensor used in the EOS R3, so, with Ibis and EF mount, naturally.

Technical specifications like the EOS R3 and a new tilt screen detachable and usable in two different points (one close to the viewfinder and the other one in the left), the camera can work without the screen when the electronic viewfinder it is used. The screen can be used as smartphone too so an easy way to send files.

For more detailed information enter Wonderland ...


----------



## entoman (Sep 10, 2021)

LeBlobe said:


> EOS R mark II with new name, with focus bracketing and animal eye AF


I think you'll be disappointed. It would compete too closely with R6, so don't expect a Mkii R.
In any case, they could add focus bracketing and animal eye AF to the existing R, via firmware, if they wanted to.

More likely to be an ultra-cheap (below RP) model with minimal physical controls, allowing Canon to reclaim the "cheapest FF" prize.
Maybe a camera with an articulating screen but without an EVF?


----------



## subratasenn (Sep 12, 2021)

"As always with rumors sites, my readers want to know what’s coming next, almost immediately.
I now know that an EOS R system camera is coming in January, and it may not be the EOS R5c. The EOS R5c has been rumored for quite some time, but I’m not sure whether or not it will be considered a Cinema EOS camera body from sources."

What does this mean? That the new camera coming in January may not be the rumoured R5C or it will actually be the rumoured R5C without the "C" mark?


----------



## PookMook (Sep 16, 2021)

How about they go full on vloggers and attack the zv-e10 with basically an EOS RP but without viewfinder/shutter, only 1 dial and a big fat record button on front ?
viewfinder available via the hotshoe?
Would also probably be interesting for streamers if it had USB3/3.2 connector, and a at least 1080p + power over USB (but looking at the r5 not having it, I think the ship as sailed on the webcam utility getting any better)


----------



## BBarn (Sep 17, 2021)

Now that the R3 announcement hoopla is over, maybe we can get back to something more affordable; the new "R" system camera rumored for January. And perhaps just as important, the 18-45 lens that could be the smallest and lightest RF zoom yet. Something like Nikon's collapsible 24-50 Z series. Such a lens would make for a very compact FF package for the new R, or even the RP (which sorely lacks a truly small zoom to match it's handy size).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 17, 2021)

BBarn said:


> Now that the R3 announcement hoopla is over, maybe we can get back to something more affordable; the new "R" system camera rumored for January.


A full frame where the R stands for ‘Rebel’. Likely of little positive interest to many in this forum, and likely to sell like hotcakes. With such a camera, Canon will remain as d00med as ever.


----------



## SereneSpeed (Sep 26, 2021)

Touchscreen camera. No buttons.


----------



## BBarn (Sep 26, 2021)

SereneSpeed said:


> Touchscreen camera. No buttons.


That would certainly stir up the fan boys. Eliminating buttons and knobs could reduce cost. It's not something that would interest me, but perhaps there wound be a market for such a camera if the price was low enough. However, the size of the RF mount and existing lenses would preclude a small kit.


----------



## SereneSpeed (Sep 26, 2021)

SereneSpeed said:


> Touchscreen camera. No buttons.


And no removable battery.


----------



## JohnC (Sep 26, 2021)

SereneSpeed said:


> And no removable battery.


Recreating the iphone


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 26, 2021)

SereneSpeed said:


> Touchscreen camera. No buttons.


“Fully customizable controls to meet photographers’ needs with unparalleled flexibility.”
—Canon marketing​


----------



## john1970 (Sep 27, 2021)

My guess is that the new camera will be either a replacement budget model for the EOS RP or the high MP model that Canon is rumored to be manufacturing. Pure speculation on my part and I have no interest in either.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Sep 27, 2021)

SereneSpeed said:


> Touchscreen camera. No buttons.


Have a yoke like those new Tesla cars


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Sep 27, 2021)

BBarn said:


> That would certainly stir up the fan boys. Eliminating buttons and knobs could reduce cost. It's not something that would interest me, but perhaps there wound be a market for such a camera if the price was low enough. However, the size of the RF mount and existing lenses would preclude a small kit.


I feel it would be better suited for the EF-M mount but I do think it is a great idea.
People learn photography on smart phones now.
It would be a great way to acclimate people to the Canon system.


----------



## Tarepanda (Oct 15, 2021)

just give us a R5 with no record limit, no overheating, no more stupid low quality 4K, dual card recording for video all the way to 8k and we're good, no need to reinvent the wheel here, the R5 already have 90% of the work done, the card slots thing is absolutely nothing to change, the record limit is a software limit and the overheating obviously can be solved with active cooling 
if we could get a dual power thingy for the auto focus lenses like the R3 that would be perfect, would preorder right off the bat and drop an extra 1k bucks over the R5 for those things, as simple as that


----------



## jeffa4444 (Oct 23, 2021)

By Canon standards 2021 will go down as a low year with the the announcement and release of one camera in the R lineup namely the R3. The low end of the system is now old by today standards and the wallet friendly cameras that get you into a system sorely missing altogether. This surely must be one of Canon priorities in 2022.


----------



## Czardoom (Oct 23, 2021)

jeffa4444 said:


> By Canon standards 2021 will go down as a low year with the the announcement and release of one camera in the R lineup namely the R3. The low end of the system is now old by today standards and the wallet friendly cameras that get you into a system sorely missing altogether. This surely must be one of Canon priorities in 2022.


I agree. With the R3, R5 and R6, Canon has the upper level cameras very well covered, but the lower end models no longer stack up well against Nikon's offerings, in my opinion. While I liked the R, after I had a chance to use the Nikon Z5, I sold the R (and got more than I payed for the Z5). When I saw a good deal on a used Z7 I bought that, too. The cost for the two Nikons was about equal to the cost of a new R6. I know that - on the internet anyway and with the influencers - Nikon seems to be ignored or looked at negatively, but for someone who the R5 is just beyond their budget, I would totally recommend them. The RP does not compare well with the Z5. The RP, with it's older sensor tech, single card slot, no IBIS is a nice camera, but the better IQ of the Z5, with it's better sensor, is really quite noticeable. Similar comparisons can be made with the Canon R and the Nikon Z6, with the exception of the sensor IQ, which, in my opinion, is still slightly better with the Nikon, but probably not enough of a difference to matter.

I still have Canon glass, so I might be interested in lower priced Canon models moving forward, especially if they do bring out an APS-C camera which I would then pair with the new RF 100-400mm. The lightness of that lens totally interests me, but not so much on a FF camera. There are still things I like better about Canon (the articulating screen, the dust removal and curtain, the better AF) so I will be interested in what they do moving forward.


----------



## Rule556 (Oct 25, 2021)

TonyNorthrup said:


> My prediction: a retro-styled camera to bite off Fuji's market share and compete with the a7C and ZFC. Think Canon AE1 design but digital. Nothing annoys fanboys more than form over function.


Oh man... Talk dirty to me... I learned on an AE1, and a fun small camera with an RF mount I can put a small 35mm on would be an amazing walk around camera.


----------



## bergstrom (Oct 26, 2021)

Still waiting for a "proper" FF budget camera from Canon.


----------



## bergstrom (Oct 26, 2021)

SereneSpeed said:


> Touchscreen camera. No buttons.



What is the name of God is your problem with buttons, and switches, and blinking lights too. Goddamit!!


----------



## TAF (Nov 7, 2021)

Joint venture with Apple - iPhone with RF mount.


----------



## bergstrom (Nov 14, 2021)

Is this now the R5c or something else? Need a proper affordable R camera with PROPER battery before moving to mirrorless.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Nov 16, 2021)

bergstrom said:


> Is this now the R5c or something else? Need a proper affordable R camera with PROPER battery before moving to mirrorless.


No one should force you to move to mirrorless.
There is nothing wrong with DSLRs.


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 16, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> No one should force you to move to mirrorless.
> There is nothing wrong with DSLRs.


I hear the DSLRs have the same imPROPER batteries as the original poster was talking about.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 16, 2021)

koenkooi said:


> I hear the DSLRs have the same imPROPER batteries as the original poster was talking about.


How many improper batteries do you have to carry in lieu of a proper battery?


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 16, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> How many improper batteries do you have to carry in lieu of a proper battery?


I don't know, I only know that my 7D and R5 take the exact same batteries, which are not proper according to this thread.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Nov 16, 2021)

koenkooi said:


> I hear the DSLRs have the same imPROPER batteries as the original poster was talking about.


DSLRs last a lot longer on the same batteries unless they are in Live View or video mode the entire time.


----------



## gruhl28 (Nov 16, 2021)

Czardoom said:


> I agree. With the R3, R5 and R6, Canon has the upper level cameras very well covered, but the lower end models no longer stack up well against Nikon's offerings, in my opinion. While I liked the R, after I had a chance to use the Nikon Z5, I sold the R (and got more than I payed for the Z5). When I saw a good deal on a used Z7 I bought that, too. The cost for the two Nikons was about equal to the cost of a new R6. I know that - on the internet anyway and with the influencers - Nikon seems to be ignored or looked at negatively, but for someone who the R5 is just beyond their budget, I would totally recommend them. The RP does not compare well with the Z5. The RP, with it's older sensor tech, single card slot, no IBIS is a nice camera, but the better IQ of the Z5, with it's better sensor, is really quite noticeable. Similar comparisons can be made with the Canon R and the Nikon Z6, with the exception of the sensor IQ, which, in my opinion, is still slightly better with the Nikon, but probably not enough of a difference to matter.
> 
> I still have Canon glass, so I might be interested in lower priced Canon models moving forward, especially if they do bring out an APS-C camera which I would then pair with the new RF 100-400mm. The lightness of that lens totally interests me, but not so much on a FF camera. There are still things I like better about Canon (the articulating screen, the dust removal and curtain, the better AF) so I will be interested in what they do moving forward.


I'm too heavily invested in Canon to switch, but if I weren't I would seriously look at Nikon. I don't know why Nikon doesn't seem to get much love these days. I bought the RP a little over a year ago, and if I want to get a better sensor, better electronic viewfinder, faster FPS, IBIS, and more controls I have to spend two and a half times as much and take a decrease in resolution to get the R6, or spend four times as much to get the R5. The Z5 and Z6 II sound pretty attractive.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 16, 2021)

koenkooi said:


> I don't know, I only know that my 7D and R5 take the exact same batteries, which are not proper according to this thread.


The reference was to an ‘affordable’ MILC with I take to mean the RP and that uses the LP-E17, which has a much lower capacity than the LP-E6 series.


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 16, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> The reference was to an ‘affordable’ MILC with I take to mean the RP and that uses the LP-E17, which has a much lower capacity than the LP-E6 series.


Ah, I missed the RP reference. When I had the RP, I would bring 4 batteries, one in the camera one 3 spare. On a morning of shooting I would get about 1500 shots using slightly less than 2 batteries. Unless I rented an EF100-400II, the IS of that drains batteries very, very quickly!


----------



## bergstrom (Nov 21, 2021)

koenkooi said:


> I hear the DSLRs have the same imPROPER batteries as the original poster was talking about.



Nope, the Lp E6's are just fine.


----------

